# (resolved)Acer bluetooth problem



## Spirit_A2 (Apr 20, 2007)

hello, I have an acer model aspire 1640.
it appears that my bluetooth kept on saying "no device found." whenever I right click the icon by the taskbar, even if my bluetooth is on, and I can't use it.. what is the problem? may someone please help me. thank you..


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Acer bluetooth problem*

This is what Acer says about the 1640 and bluetooth.

Although there is a button on the
notebook for Bluetooth, the Aspire 1640 models that ship in the US and
Canada do not ship with a Bluetooth module on the motherboard. Therefore it
does not support Bluetooth as it ships. If you push the BT button you
should see No Device on the screen. In order to get Bluetooth, you will
need to purchase a third party device such as a USB to Bluetooth
transceiver, or other external device that provides Bluetooth capabilities.
These type of devices are available at most computer shops that sell
options and accessories for notebook products. We do not plan to implement
an option to install a Bluetooth module on the motherboard.


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Acer bluetooth problem*

Its exactly the same as my Acer, I have the bluetooth button, and when pressed it says, 'No Device'. I know certain models do have bluetooth on board, but the ones that don't do have the upgrade option to do so as Terrister has stated.


----------



## Spirit_A2 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Acer bluetooth problem*

aw... okayy.. thanks.. =]


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Acer bluetooth problem*

Sorry. I am sure that was not the answer you wanted. My Acer laptop has the button also. But no Bluetooth.


----------



## Spirit_A2 (Apr 20, 2007)

uhm,, i gez.. ^^'_


----------



## Chaos 1000 (Mar 14, 2008)

The cheapest way to gain bluetooth on your PC would be to pickup a dongle like this: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180227261231&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=008
It works well with my 1640


----------

